# NH 1034 stackliner bale wagon



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

found on for sale near me for a good price, havent looked at it yet to say for sure that it is a good price.. was wondering the spec online say that it has 2 ways to unload and was wonder if they all have single bale or the whole stack unload function? also never ran one or know of anyone who has neither. are they easy to run and just want to know what people think who own them.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

most dont have single bale unload....all have stack unload ......dont own one but been looking at them for years.....some of the older ones do not have stack push off rams (harder to unload a stack) .....another option to consider is tie bale stack option.... some run on tractor hydraulics vs some have their own hydraulic tank and pump.....all things to consider...... im sure others can share experiences .....good luck


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are some bale wagon spec from Roeder Implement. 

We started off with a 1002 which worked well but wanted larger capacity for fewer trips across the field. We have two 1044s and a S1049. Instead of using the tie feature we use a wire system between the 4th and 5th layer and the 7th/8th or 8th/9th. All have had push off pads and wouldn't want one without them. All our hay is stack unloaded, no need for single bale unload but that may be different for your situation.

Shelia

*Roeder Implement, Inc.
reconditioned New Holland bale wagons, balers, truck beds, and other farm equipment*

HOME
NEW HOLLAND BALE WAGONS
OTHER BALING EQUIPMENT
OTHER USED FARM EQUIPMENT
BALE WAGON SPECIFICATIONS
*Bale Wagon Specifications*
*Model number bales per load height to unload stack size wagon length auto tie unload single bale *
1000 41-55 15' 2 X 7 23' no no
1002 41-55 13' 6" 2 X 7 21' 11" no no
1003 63-83 13' 2" 3 X 6 21' 11" no no
1010 41-55 13' 8" 2 X 7 23' no yes
1012 41-55 13' 6" 2 X 7 23' 11" no no
1030 55-68 13' 6" 2 X 7 22' 8" no no
1032 55-69 13' 8" 2 X 7 23' 11" yes no
1033 83-104 13' 8" 3 X 7 23' 10" yes no
1034 83-104 13' 10" 3 X 7 23' 11" yes yes
1036 55-69 13' 8" 2 X 7 25' 10" yes no
1037 83-104 13' 1" 3 X 7 25' 6" yes no
1038 83-104 13' 1" 3 X 7 26' 6" yes yes
1044 119 15' 3 X 8 21' 11" no no
1063 133-160 17' 3 X 9 29' 1" yes no
*New Holland Self-propelled Bale Wagons
1047 95-118 15' 3 X 8 24' 8" no
1048 89-106 17' 2 X 9 28' 9" yes
S-1048 89-106 17' 2 X 9 28' 9" yes
1049 133-160 17' 3 X 9 28' 9" yes
S-1049 133-160 17' 3 X 9 28' 9" yes
1068 89-106 17' 2 X 9 30' 1" yes 
1069 133-160 17' 3 X 9 30' 1" yes
1078 133-160 17' 3 X 9 30' 1" yes
1079 133-160 17' 3 X 9 36' 1" yes
Number of bales per load depends on the size of your bales.*


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

were we put the hay is on the top floor of our 2 story barn. was pushing for a single story barn when we were looking at barns, but lost to the wife and father-n-law. so we need to be able to unload and put the bales on the elevator to stack on the second floor. we might at some point in time like to build a new cow barn and make a place to stack the hay there so then I can use the unload the whole stack instead of single bale unload


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bennieb39 said:


> were we put the hay is on the top floor of our 2 story barn. was pushing for a single story barn when we were looking at barns, but lost to the wife and father-n-law. so we need to be able to unload and put the bales on the elevator to stack on the second floor. we might at some point in time like to build a new cow barn and make a place to stack the hay there so then I can use the unload the whole stack instead of single bale unload


Single bale unload is supposed to be a slow go. If you’re unloading at an elevator, place a bulkhead there and just dump the whole load. Go back to the field for another while others work at running the load up the elevator and into the mow.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

the slow part isn't big deal to me since the amount of helpers I have dropped. we had around 8 but since all my nieces and nephews are out of school and everyone with full time jobs cant get any help. please father-n-law has medical problems and can't help neither, it's time we update the way we make hay. instead of two people on the wagon have one guy on the tractor and bale wagon. I can only get 3-4 people to help anymore and that is a good day. so need to find away to make things easier. never thought about dropping the load and put in the mow other way to keep things moving thanks. maybe a smaller bale wagon then the 1034 might be better.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Video of 1034 working:

NH bale wagon single bale unload - YouTube


----------

